# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro > سوال: گرید

## مسعود44

چطور میشه ستونی در گرید ایجاد کرد که مطابق با آن فیلدی در دیتابیس نداشت یعنی یک ستون اضافه ایجاد کرد ؟

----------


## saba664

روی دیتاگرید کلید کن فلش رو بزن قسمت  اونجا      add column قسمت unbound رو زده و ستون مورد نظر  خودتون رو اضافه کنین

----------


## binyaz2003

این پاسخ قطعا برای زبان برنامه نویسی دیگری نوشته شده است.



> روی دیتاگرید کلید کن فلش رو بزن قسمت  اونجا      add column قسمت unbound رو زده و ستون مورد نظر  خودتون رو اضافه کنین


به نظر من ساده ترین روش این هست که شما یک view یا جدول موقت بسازید از جدول اصلی و اون رو به RecordSource گرید معرفی کنید. راه دیگه چیزی مثل این مثال هست (این مثال فرض میکند گرید شما در حال حاضر دو ستون دارد) :


```
thisform.grid1.ColumnCount=3

ThisForm.grid1.Columns[3].header1.caption="test"
```

در آخر مطالعه این صفحه رو پیشنهاد میکنم.

----------

